# Amused to Death



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I *owned* (my ex has it now :sad: :hissyfit: :crying: )the SBM Gold CD of Roger Waters _Amused to Death_; I'd like to replace it, BUT they are VERY expensive! :spend:

I currently *own* the Japanese import, so I wondered if anyone has done an A/B comparison? Which is better? I read that their sq is very similar, but I like to know if the SBM is worth the extra money? Thanks!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Ouch. That is cruel that your Ex Wife has your MoFi Pressing of that CD. Sounds like she did it just because she knew you coveted it. FWIW, the Japanese Imports tend to be superior.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Ouch. That is cruel that your Ex Wife has your MoFi Pressing of that CD. Sounds like she did it just because she knew you coveted it. FWIW, the Japanese Imports tend to be superior.


It wasn't the MoFi; I don't _think_ that MFSL ever released _AtD_. she did keep my MoFi versions of _DSOTM, The Wall, Meddle_ and the vinyl copy of _AtD_.

It was the Sony Gold Mastersound SBM. Here's what it looks like: 

http://www.pinkfloydcd.com/Roger/atDEATHusCK64426.html 

You are correct that she kept a lot of things just because they were important to me; I should PM a list just for laughs (or tears)! :crying:

Thanks for the input; I've heard mixed assessments of the two. I agree that the Japanese versions are superior 99% of the time! :T


----------

